# Weiß jemand was von diesem Weihnachtsrennen?



## Mira (22. Dezember 2001)

Ich glaube, am 1. Weihnachtstag soll ein Rennen in den Harburger Bergern von Stevens Jeantex stattfinden. Weiß da jemand was genaueres?
Das letzte Rennen der Saison jedenfalls am Norderstedter Müllberg (war im August oder so) hat irgendwie nicht stattgefunden (oder hab ich das nur nicht gefunden??)

Caio Mira


----------



## Alan (22. Dezember 2001)

Tach allerseits, 

das Rennen am 26.12. ist ein reines Crossrennen der Harburger RG. Von Hacht hat das Sponsoring übernommen. Das MTB-Jedermannrennen wurde aus dem Programm gestrichen - mangelnde Teilnehmerzahlen in den letzten Jahren. Start des ersten Rennens ist  - soweit ich mich erinner - gegen 11.00 Uhr. Das letzte Rennen startet kurz vor eins. Am Start sind Jugend, Junioren, Frauen und Männer. Die Strecke ist recht selektiv, irgendwas an der Streckenführung wurde aber auch geändert, die Runde ist nur noch 2,2 km lang - in den Vorjahren waren es 2,8. 

Werde - sofern ich den Weg aus dem weiten Süden durch die Schneewehen finde - an der Kuhtrift sein und den Glühweinstand belagern. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Bis denne

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (22. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Das letzte Rennen der Saison jedenfalls am Norderstedter Müllberg (war im August oder so) hat irgendwie nicht stattgefunden (oder hab ich das nur nicht gefunden??)
> *



Das war am 09.09. und du hast es wohl nur net gefunden ;-)


----------



## Mira (24. Dezember 2001)

Das Jedermannrennen ist getrichen, heißt das, es gibt jetzt nur noch Lizenzrennen??????

MFG Mira


----------



## Alan (26. Dezember 2001)

Genau das - Weihnachtscross nur noch mit Crossrad und Lizenz.
MTB-Jedermann "lohnt" sich für den Veranstalter nicht mehr. man ist nicht bereit, für die Mountainbiker eine Stunde früher aufzustehen. Was soll man dazu sagen....

Wünsche ein frohes Fest (gehabt) zu haben!

Alan


----------



## Alan (26. Dezember 2001)

Was für eine Schlammschlacht. Herrlich, so ein angetauter Waldboden. Die Fahrer sind mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit über den Lenker gegangen. Trikots bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verdreckt. Einsetztender Schneeregen pünktlich zur letzten Runde. Mindenstens ein Schaltauge ist abgerissen. Nur gut, dass ich da nicht fahren "musste". Ein Hoch auf die Steuerkünstler, die sich der Herausforderung gestellt haben. 

Vielleicht wagen sich ja im nächsten Jahr ein paar Leutchen mehr in den Wald und schauen zumindest zu.

Alan (Der sich jetzt auf die Heizung setzt um aufzutauen)


----------



## RobBj123 (26. Dezember 2001)

Hi Alan,

tatsächlich... die ganz harten waagen sich auch am 2. Weihnachtstag auf die Rennstrecken !?!
Du hast nicht zufällig ein paar Fotos geschoßen, oder? Sowas mögen wir doch immer.

ciao Robert


----------



## Alan (27. Dezember 2001)

Sorry, keine Fotos. Die Digi lag warm und trocken in der Firma, und 'nen normalen KB-Film hatte ich nicht. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr. Dann ist das Rennen übrigens am 4. Advent, einen Tag nach 'nem Rennen in Rendsburg.
Nächste Crossgelegenheit: 06.01. in Vechta.

Saludos

Det


----------



## Alan (27. Dezember 2001)

Ergebnisliste			
	Rennen 1:   14. Weihnachtspreis der Harburger Radsport-Gemeinschaft v. 1951 e.V.			
	Junioren / U 19		Start:  11.00 Uhr	40 Minuten

	Rückennummern:		schwarz auf weiß	

Platz	Nr.	Name	Vorname	Verein
1	41	Hill	Benjamin	RG Hamburg
2	62	Heitmann	Finn	RC Endspurt Herford
3	66	Kauffmann	Markus	Bike Team Weimar
4	50	Niemann	Christoph	Zugvogel Berlin
5	60	Schaaf	Marcus	RC Kleinmachnow
6	56	Opitz	Konrad	Zehlendorfer Eichhörnchen Berlin
7	51	Jörgensen	Sören Söby	Dänische Nationalmannschaft
8	54	Asbrede	Thomas	RSG Lohne-Vechta
9	43	Eckart	Sven	RV Germania Hamburg
10	57	Podlesch	Fiete	Zehlendorfer Eichhörnchen Berlin
11	46	Becker	Philipp	Harvestehuder RV
12	58	Szech	Manuel	RSA Heidmühle
13	61	Wolff	Florian	RC Kleinmachnow
14	63	Indermark	Sven	RC Endspurt Herford
15	48	Heitmann	Hans	Harvestehuder RV
16	47	Brodersen	Morten	Harvestehuder RV


	Ergebnisliste			
	Rennen 2:    14. Weihnachtspreis der Harburger Radsport-Gemeinschaft v. 1951 e.V.			
	Frauen		Start:  12.00 Uhr	30 Minuten

	Rückennummern:		rot auf gelb	

Platz	Nr.	Name	Vorname	Verein
1	74	Kottkamp	Nicole	RC Endspurt Herford
2	72	Helmcke	Katrin	Harvestehuder RV
3	73	Forstner	Kerstin	Equipe Nürnberger
4	75	Vaße	Viviane	RC Endspurt Herford
5	83	Sen	Melina	
6	82	Bühring	Gabriele	HRG
	84			
	85			

	Ergebnisliste			
	Rennen 3:   14. Weihnachtspreis der Harburger Radsport-Gemeinschaft v. 1951 e.V.			
	Jugend / U 17		Start:  12.01 Uhr	30 Minuten

	Rückennummern:		schwarz auf weiß	

Platz	Nr.	Name	Vorname	Verein
1	20	Pfingsten	Christoph	RC Kleinmachnow
2	24	Schleifring	Tobias	RC Kleinmachnow
3	4	Qvindbjerg	Michael	Dänische Nationalmannschaft
4	18	Wiele	Mathias	RC Kleinmachnow
5	21	Walsleben	Philipp	RC Kleinmachnow
6	32	Voß	Paul	PSV-Rostock
7	5	Barth	Marcel	SSV Gera
8	30	Ulbrich	Tim	Zugvogel Berlin
9	1	Herget	Max	Harvestehuder RV
10	16	Bahr	Henrik	RV Germania Hamburg
11	23	Stelter	Philipp	RC Kleinmachnow
12	22	Pfeiffer	Björn	RC Kleinmachnow
13	33	Schaffeld	Paul	TSV Eintracht Hittfeld
14	19	Ristau	Patrick	RC Kleinmachnow
15	11	Brüchmann	Sören	RSG Nordheide
16	15	Bräuer	Pierre	RV Germania Hamburg
17	2	Brodersen	Malte	Harvestehuder RV
18	8	Graumann	Daniel	Harburger RG
19	12	Hoffmann	Robert	HRC Hannover
20	10	Göbel	Erik	RSG Nordheide
21	7	Lügering	Simon	Harburger RG
	6	Seifert	Gerd	SSV Gera
	9	Brüchmann	Torben	RSG Nordheide
	25	Albinus	Henrik	RC Endspurt Herford
	28	Keller	Lukas	ESV Lingen
	31	Heine	Tobias	HRG


	Ergebnisliste			
	Rennen 4:  Grosser Preis der Firma Radsport von Hacht			
	Elite / U 23		Start:  12.50 Uhr	60 Minuten

	Rückennummern:		schwarz auf weiß	

Platz	Nr.	Name	Vorname	Verein
1	12	Olszewski	Daniel	Lichterfelde Steglitz Berlin
2	1	Schwedler	Jens	Harvestehuder RV
3	10	Hannöver	Sebastian	RSG Lohne-Vechta
4	18	Bäßler	Andreas	Dresdner Sportclub
5	2	Wölk	Timo	Harvestehuder RV
6	52	Ackers	Benjamin	BRC Zugvogel
7	13	Schröder	Björn	RV Berlin 88
8	53	Jaecks	Henning	RSG Lohne-Vechta
9	37	Sudhoff	Bernd	RSV 1960 Werl
10	6	Schäffer	Carsten	Dänische Nationalmannschaft
11	21	Niggemeier	Tobias	RC Endspurt Herford
12	28	Burghardt	Marcus	Harvestehuder RV
13	31	Ristau	Rene	RC Kleinmachnow
14	43	Habraken	Jos	VfR Nienburg
15	35	Woelki	Thorben	RV Trave Lübeck
16	40	Hill	Olaf	RG Hamburg
17	51	Schmidt	Hans-peter	
18	16	König	Karl-Christian	NRVg Luisenstadt
19	9	Henk	Stephan	RV Germania Hamburg
20	23	Haake	Sebastian	HRC Hannover
	7	Poulsen	Christian	Dänische Nationalmannschaft
	8	Nicolajsen	Nicolaj	Aarhus/Dänemark
	11	Hannöver	Thomas	RSG Lohne-Vechta
	17	Jördens	Roman	NRVg Luisenstadt
	24	Heuser	Heiko	HRC Hannover
	29	Wiese	Michael	Harvestehuder RV
	38	Weber	Waldemar	RSV 1960 Werl
	45	Ossa	Ortwin	RC Bergedorf



Und? Hat sich jemand wiedergefunden??


----------



## RobBj123 (27. Dezember 2001)

Schön wärs... wo hast du die Listen den her, wenn man fragen darf. Nächstes Jahr... Aber bei dem Fahrerfeld war es wohl auch nicht ganz so einfach ;-)


----------



## Alan (27. Dezember 2001)

Die Ergebnisslisten waren kein grösseres Problem, spiele ja ein bisschen bei der Harburger RG mit. Wenn auch in diesem Jahr eher passiv... Der Job lässt grüssen. Vielleicht wird's nächstes Jahr ja besser. In dem Feld hätte ich aber eh nichts verloren - bzw. nur verloren  Und bei den Bodenverhältnissen gestern - gräuselich. Wäre wohl nach einer Runde schon vom Rad gefallen. Selbst Ex-Profi Schwedler hat *vor* dem Rennen gemeckert, es wäre zuviel Rennerei... Aber Crossen beinhaltet ja nun auch einen gewissen Laufanteil. Also weniger meckern und mehr quälen.  
Werde aber bei Gelegenheit mein Crossrad mal wieder von der Wand nehmen. So ein nettes Rennen inspiriert ja auch zu ein wenig eigener Schinderei. Momentan ist hier aber alles in Schnee eingebettet...

Na denn, 

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

